# Sticky  N3xGen Theme Manager App



## Bentotbox

*N3xGen Theme Manager
*

*Background*
If you enjoy theming your phone as much as I do, then this is an app for you! The current Android Market does not support the wide array of themes that it could. This is where N3xGen Theme Manager steps in. It takes the chaos of themes in the market and organizes them into an application dedicated to themes. N3xGen Theme Manager does not replace the market, it works with the pre-existing Android Market to make your life easier when it comes to finding the right theme for your device. It currently supports ADW, ADW Ex, Launcher Pro, Launcher Pro Plus, and T-Mobile Theme Chooser (And custom roms that support Theme Chooser).

To register your theme, head over to http://www.N3xGenApps.com and register an account. Once you have an account made, go to the "Developer CP" and click Add Theme near the top. All you need to do is enter the package information for your application, the category and theme you want, and then click import. Wait a couple seconds while our system imports the information from the market, and displays it for you. Click the check mark in the top right and it will add it to our database, and you are DONE!

*Features*
★ An easy to use User Interface to find a theme.
★ Support for ADW Launcher
★ Support for ADW EX Launcher
★ Support for Launcher Pro
★ Support for Launcher Pro Plus
★ Support for T-Mobile Theme Chooser (Cyanogen mod rom's as well)
★ An pain free system to submit your theme
★ FREE PUBLICITY FOR YOUR FREE/PAID THEMES!!

*Website Features*
★ An easy, 3 step system, that allows you to submit a theme
★ (Soon) Upload your application if you want to offer your theme but don't want to use the market
★ Drag and drop image uploading to edit your theme
★ Syncing system to automatically pull your application info from the market

*Features To Come*
★ Search
★ Hopefully more launchers
★ Support for non market themes so if you choose to not submit it to the market, you can still share your work with the world!
★ User Interface Upgrades (Re-write the sliding view layout)
★ If you have any suggestions, email me them and I will work them in!
★ My email: [email protected]
★ Comments + Rating system

*The Team*
★ Android Developer - Bentotbox
★ Website Developer - BillyGalBreath

*I want To Join!*
★ Website: http://www.N3xGenApps.com
★ Google+: http://kan.gd/xln

*Note*
★ Our theme database is very minimal at this point because we just released it, but hopefully it will grow!
★ If you happen to have any suggestions for the application that can make it better, please don't hesitate to let me know!

*Now To The Good Stuff!*



























































*Some Questions*
What do you think of the app?
Will you use this app?
Any features you think it's missing?

We can't release this until we have a few themes inside of it, so bug your local themers to register their theme's with us!



> EDIT
> Here is the app, enjoy. Keep in mind that it's a work in progress.
> 
> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.n3xgenapps.theme.manager
> 
> We are currently working to implement
> - Multiple Categories
> - Search
> - Featured Page
> - FREE HOSTING for those who would like to share their themes but don't want to use the market
> - If you have any ideas, let us know! (Let me know via email or Google+)
> - Meta morphs (Also goes with the free hosting)
> 
> Google+
> https://plus.google.com/u/1/112917458914220960884/posts
> 
> Email
> [email protected]
> 
> Website
> http://N3xgenapps.com


----------



## Webst3r

Will def be getting my themes in here. Can't wait!


----------



## bretth18

Webst3r said:


> Will def be getting my themes in here. Can't wait!


sign me up!


----------



## fakiesk8r333

dang, that is very sweet!!! this will definitely help with the theme chaos. would like to see miui themes incorporated if possible, the built in theme browser is kinda of sucky.


----------



## EggoEspada

This looks promising. Looking forward to seeing where this is goes.


----------



## Bentotbox

I uploaded a video of the app.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/112917458914220960884/posts/igJU7W47muX


----------



## kgill7

added all of my themes


----------



## Sick0

Enough teasing and make it ava. already.


----------



## Bentotbox

Here is the app, enjoy. Keep in mind that it's a work in progress.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.n3xgenapps.theme.manager

We are currently working to implement
- Multiple Categories
- Search
- Featured Page
- FREE HOSTING for those who would like to share their themes but don't want to use the market
- If you have any ideas, let us know! (Let me know via email or Google+)
- Meta morphs (Also goes with the free hosting)

Google+
https://plus.google.com/u/1/112917458914220960884/posts

Email
[email protected]

Website
http://N3xgenapps.com


----------



## djdarkknight96

Dude, I'll in too! Awesome job here!


----------



## Bentotbox

djdarkknight96 said:


> Dude, I'll in too! Awesome job here!


Good news! You should get the rest of the jbthemes crew in on this.


----------



## BillyGalbreath

http://n3xgenapps.com/blog/Compatibility-fixes-with-Theme-Manager-app-now-in-market!

We've fixed some compatibility issues and now support down to 2.1 Eclair API (update is in the market). This should make the app more widely available among devices.

We also have an apk for 1.6 Donut API, but we're still testing it at the moment. Expect to see this pushed to market later tonight or early tomorrow.


----------



## BillyGalbreath

*N3xGen Theme Manager has just been updated!*

We've added the ability for developers to include their themes in multiple types and categories now, which means its now even easier to find the themes you're looking for.

*New App Features*
★ New icon and theme! - Thanks Kovdev!
★ You can now view an image in full screen.
★ Bug fixed (Hopefully, let me know if otherwise via email).
★ Added an all apps tab inside each theme section.

*New Site Features*
★ Added a donate button.
★ Developers can now have multiple categories per theme.
★ A new advanced edit screen to edit your existing themes.

More changes are in the near future as well.

http://www.n3xgenapps.com

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.n3xgenapps.theme.manager

Enjoy!


----------



## kov

I love this app


----------



## jackstraw

Im in, nice work


----------



## Phaze08

Just joined. Pretty Cool


----------

